# Best Coffee in Liverpool



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello,

I'm in Liverpool for a few days next week. Any recommendations for good coffee?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure, but I think Bold St would be a good stop.

But I just googled it and I think something as happened to the shop. So not sure about others sorry.

92 Degrees another, and Moose Coffee


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Cheers, will have a look at those.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

dunno if its still there, but I used to frequent the egg cafe, which is a short diversion from bold street. Its at the top of this old victorian building and is a hipsters paradise including an art gallery, reclaimed furniture (before it was cool) and vegetarian food.......

The entrance used to be quite hard to find as it was unassuming, then you have to climb several flights of rickety staricase lol

I cant speak for the quality of the coffee as I havent been in literally years, but I used to enjoy spending time there with friends....worth a punt


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds intriguing regardless of coffee quality.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bold Street.

Filter and Great bread and cakes- The Baltic Bakehouse


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Bold street would be my normal shout, but mother is the place to be for me right now !


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Cheers for the ideas. Added to the list


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Folks, thought I feedback on where I went in Liverpool.

Mother Espresso - Nice place, very hipster vib, one side wallis metal grill. Good flat white (my tester for new places. Then two decentfilter (different days). The Filter was from Hasbean. Good breakfast too

Filter and Fox - decent flat white again, busy little place,food looked decent, but didn't try it then. Selection of spirits look good too,(bourbon particularly) wish I had gone back to try a few.

The Baltic Bakehouse - a decent filter from Hasbean, in a Frenchpress which isn't my favourite brew method. Not sure it had long enough to brew.But still decent.

92 Degrees - Walked in and then out, very busy due tograduation ceramonies happening and it was baking inside. Looked like a slickoperation though, almost like a chain.

Moose Coffee - not great, ordered a flat white, was too bigfor my definition of a flat white, drinkable but not special. More of foodplace.

Coffee and Fandisha - Good coffee, Square Mile as espresso, Ihad a Colombian filter that was tasty, not sure where it was from.

My favourite place though was a coffee shop called Cow andCo. Excellent Flat whites, espresso from Origin. Staff were very friendly, evenwhen I walked out without paying! Great sandwich for lunch. Lovely littleplace. Only downside was no filter on offer that I could see.


----------

